# Calculating how far you ride?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

your gonna need a gps to track speed and distance


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Will the one on my phone work on a horse??? And would I have to type in an address point or is there an easier way? Thanks.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

On our phones (iPhone 3GS) if we take a picture, it pins on the a map. And it's pretty darn accurate. Within 20yds or so. So I'd say a phone would work well enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Which app is that Phly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, please explain more about how to do this. I know if I take a picture it will say where I am as in town if I want it to but am really clueless as to what exactly you mean. Thanks.


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

I have an iphone. I use "map my fitness" which will record your distance and time. You can spend $.99 and get the upgrade, which will give you splits on the website as well. The app does drain battery life. 

A GPS is handy and gives more accurate information.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

It's not an app, just happens on the phone. Idk how! Lol but as u can see as you zoom in, it gets more accurate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I know there's another rider on here that had a really cool trail mapping app that she likes. You can even play your track back to you and a marker moves along at a speed relative to how fast you were moving, i.e. faster when you were going fast and slower when you were going slow. It wouldn't work for me because I don't get service where I ride. However, if you're getting into endurance, I would really suggest getting a GPS - not only can you track for conditioning, but they're very useful on rides. Knowing how far I've gone, calculations like average and max, and the ability to check my GPS in all weather and not worry about whether it'll get dropped/wet/broken, amongst other things, has been a lifesaver. I use a Garmin HC Venture


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I do not have an iphone but do have an android one. I will have to play with it a bit and see what I have on there or look at aps. Thanks.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I've only had this thing for a few months, do I drive too much? ****!! But it's pretty darn close. So I guess rather then have two things to carry, I'd just use my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think the app is EveryTrail, and it's available on Android and iPhone


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I have one on my phone for driving but you punch in an address so that would not really work on most trail rides. Need to get to looking at that phone of mine, lol.

OOh thanks Jilly, will check that out.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

How do you plan on carrying your phone safely? I use a cashel ankle safe pack.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Im bad, I put mine in my pocket, lol. Maybe I need a better way.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is amazing - especially since I have no pockets and phones tend to work themselves out of pockets on long distance rides. This is one of the BEST endurance purchases I've made: 
Cashel Ankle Safe Kit


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've tried a lot of things, and when it comes down to it, you need to have your phone on you (not on the horse) in case of emergency. This doesn't interfere and can carry a lot of emergency items should something happen and especially if you get separated from your horse.

(However, I keep my GPS on the horse - if he makes it home without me, they'll know where to look for where he left me!)


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Alas I don't have a Garmin/GPS or a fancy phone, so I track all my rides using satellite images via mapmyrun.com. Not 100% accurate but pretty darn close


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Another one you can use is Google Earth. There is a "ruler" tool that lets you draw lines from point to point. Then it gives you the distances. It can be annoying if the trail is very windy to keep drawing the points, but straight distances are very easy. It is very accurate, however.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I use the MapMyRide app on my Android phone. It is the most accurate free app I've found.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't have an Iphone or Android phone, haha. I'm going to have to look into getting a gps. I did find this really cool site that I mapped my exact route and I want to say it's pretty darn accurate. Thanks guys


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't done it, but I heard that you can upload your Garmin maps onto Google earth and see where you rode!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you REALLY want to spend some money, the nicer Polar heartrate monitors have GPS as well and you wear it like a wrist watch so you can keep track of all your "stats", both travel and health wise


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I really cannot make heads or tails of the apps I have checked out. Are there any that get your location and you click start and when your done click finished and it tells you how far that was??? Cause that would be so nice and simple!!!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I wouldn't know.... Help button maybe? I use my Garmin, so I was just passing along apps I've seen others use


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Are they spendy?? The Garmin I mean? Maybe I need to get a gps just for riding.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think I paid about $120 for mine?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

jillybean19 said:


> I think I paid about $120 for mine?


Cool thanks. Does it work the way I said? Like can you push start and stop and get a mileage distance? If so I need one, lol.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

There's apps in the store - look up hiking I think. Mapmyhike is one that comes to mind.

Please keep in mind that these apps eat the battery on your phone QUICKLY. Please be mindful of the useable and don't leave yourself stranded with no charge. Just get a runners GPS system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ Yes I think that would be a better idea, to just get a separate gps just for that. Thanks.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

WELL worth it in my opinion, and I'm mostly trying to stick to a budget. However, you can do all sorts of things with it and it's useful for a lot more than just endurance. I use it to...

During my rides, I have my "trip computer" page set up so I can track my distance, speed, average speed, max speed, time of day, trip time, and moving time (there can be a BIG difference in how long you're riding vs. actually moving!)

You can also...
track a map of your ride (useful for cross-checking with your ride map in case you get lost)
use the same map to see major roads and geography (you can purchase a more deluxe map that can be used like a driving GPS)
mark waypoints and see your distance and direction to them (coordinates that are useful for things like geocaching and rock hounding when you have to find a certain location in the middle of nowhere)
makr locations of interest
upload your maps

etc.

There are a lot of things I haven't tried, but I LOVE my GPS. And the battery lasts forever  Well, at least a month or so, and I don't have to worry about it running out like a phone. I like to keep my phone battery as high as possible in the case of an emergency.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok I am going to have to get one of those!!!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> Cool thanks. Does it work the way I said? Like can you push start and stop and get a mileage distance? If so I need one, lol.


Easier than that actually - I turn mine on, let it get a signal, and then it starts tracking immediately. I always reset my trip computer so that I can have stats for each individual ride. At the end of each one, I can save my trip so that I have all the stats and map recorded. I believe mine's a Garmin Venture HC, but I'll have to check...


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is the one I have, but it looks like it's not made anymore. I don't think you'd have any trouble with a used one. They're pretty durable and waterproof I believe. The screen on mine is beat up, but I've been pretty rough on it and dropped it quite a few times before I secured it to my horse!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

It looks like this might be the newer model? Amazon.com: Garmin eTrex 10 Worldwide Handheld GPS Navigator: Electronics


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ Great thank you!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention, you can have your trip odometer and total odometer. Both of mine show up on my trip computer screen, and I only ever reset my trip odometer. I let the total odometer keep track of ALL my yearly miles!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I use a garmin foretrex 301 wrist gps, runs on AAA batteries, its a bit bigger than a watch, most of the wrist GPS are good for runners and dont have the battery life. The 301 and now the newer 401 has about 24 hour of battery life. Its good for keeping track of speed distance , it can also give you crow fly back to your trailer, Basically you turn it on, hit reset and it is 0 miles, 0 speed, it also gives you current speed like a speedometer as your riding. The newer 401 is altitude compensated so more acccurate when going up and down, you can also add a heart rate monitor for your horse. A very good unit for marked trails. I have found it pretty worthless for navigating though if you dont know where you are. I think I want one of the map units like Jilly posted the etrex line.
Be advised from what I have heard cell phone GPS apps suck battery life and dont receive signal in many places.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I highly suggest runtastic as a phone app. Its free and it will mark miles traveled, altitude, average speed, fastest speed and time. It even maps out where you went on a map, so you can follow it back. You even choose your sport so it can calculate calories burned...and yes horseback riding is an option. 

I use it for everything.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I have MyTracks on my droid phone and quite like it. Not as accurate or good as a GPS, but good enough for a starting point and as a general idea.


----------

